# Alternative to benzoyl peroxide??



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

So it seems bezoyl peroxide has been discontinued for some reason in the UK. It was the only thing keeping my spots at bay and now they are back with a vengeance and it's really starting to p1ss me off 

I've ordered some off Amazon but it's going to take 4 weeks to get here from Thailand.

Anyone have any good ideas for alternatives in the meantime to stop my face being overrun by these little b4stards??

If anyone has any benzoyl peroxide they're willing to sell I'd gratefully pay you handsomely!!

Cheers.


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Benzoyl peroxide itself wasn't discontinued, I'm using Quinoderm, which contains 10%. Works very well, would recommend it.


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

dusher said:


> Benzoyl peroxide itself wasn't discontinued, I'm using Quinoderm, which contains 10%. Works very well, would recommend it.


Are you positive about that? If you can point me to a source I would be so grateful mate.

When was the last time you bought some and from which shop??


----------



## dalboy (Sep 16, 2009)

i bought quinoderm from boots in the week, so yes it is available.


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Fvcks sake I just spent £4.50 on delivery for a tiny tube the other day :/

I'll get myself down to Boots on monday and see if I can get some.


----------



## sean89 (Mar 1, 2013)

Is it not prescribed any more? Can't you just get some off your GP? I think mine's called Differin.


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

anabolik said:


> Are you positive about that? If you can point me to a source I would be so grateful mate.
> 
> When was the last time you bought some and from which shop??


Yeh mate, got a tube in front of me that I got from over the counter in asda last week. Only around £3.


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

My chemist still sells the PanOxyl 10% cream and gel but the bodywash has been discountinued. That was good stuff. Anyone know of a bodywash with the benzo peroxide in it?

Sorry for the hyjack thread mate.


----------



## seyrah (Aug 30, 2012)

It's just the PanOxyl brand that's been discontinued, you can still get something called 'Acnecide' which contains 5% Benzoyl Peroxide if you don't want to jump straight up to using the 10% strength. (Quinoderm).


----------

